# Which Primer



## rsed780 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello, getting ready to start putting some buildings together. Plastic and wood kits. I am pretty sure I can use rattle can primer on the plastic but not sure about the wood kits. Should I use spray primer or something like Kilz for the wood? I will be finishing them with a airbrush.

I have been following alot of you guys builds but see no mention of what primer is used, just that the wood kits are primed first. 

Thanks,
Robert S.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can use rattle can primer on the wood too!
If your using an airbrush Why don't use it to prime?
You can go to Home Depot or Lowes and get a acrylic latex primer, a pint of it will do a ton of buildings for super cheap!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wood grain can be an issue for painting, especially lighter/softer woods like balsa. For those, you might want to brush on and lightly sand off (after dry) a few coats of "sanding sealer" or "balsa sealer", available from a hobby shop. It will seal the end-grain capilary action, and yield a smoother, more pleasing overall finish.

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Sealing wood is a very good idea and the 'sanding sealer' works well.

One issue I have had is using acrylic paint on wood, the water in the paint makes the wood swell and warp. Sealing the wood first prevents this.
And yes, rattle can primers also work.

For a weathered look, like old buildings, the wood grain is enhanced with a wire brush then stained with thinned Floquil paint. Staining needs to be done before any pieces are glued since the glue will not take the stain.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I use acrylic paints with water (50/50 ratio). For wood, I paint the wood piece on both sides, place it on, and cover it with a piece of wax paper and set the heaviest book I can find on it (to prevent the wood from warping (finally find a good use for my old law books). Rattle cans are great, but there is a limit on the number of colors available.

When painting styrene, I first apply a Poly Scale Primer, then ad the acrylic paint. I think the rattle can primer will just a well.


----------



## rsed780 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you NIMT, tjcruiser, waltr, and Carl. I am new to doing a layout and doing scenery. Just the track on a piece of plywood shoved under the bed when I was at home. Been wanting to do this for a very long time(like 40 years) and seeing the results that can be had with practice I am getting lots of ideas and info. 
Once again thank you all.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking forward to pictures of your work.


----------

